# Chocolate Bay Fishing tournament Lutes Marine 2nd of the year



## Muddskipper

*LUTES MARINE
Fishing Tournament
Chocolate Bayou*​​*MAY 17th, 2008​5:30 am - 4:00 pm​$30 Entry Fee​Door prizes given out at weigh-in​​​Catagories

6 lb. Redfish* 
Determined by weight, may not exceed 6
pounds per Lutes Marine scale.
Must be in the 20" - 28" slot

Black Jack Speckled Trout

Determined by Length, closest to 21" without going over
Trout must exceed 15"

We are doing this as we hope fishermen will release the big spawning fish.


Redfish with the most Spots*

Fish must be in the SLOT 20" - 28"

Minimum 3 spots

Spots must be bigger than a pencil eraser and not touching



Bonus Pot

Heaviest Flounder

Determined by weight

Additional weight of ½ pound will be added if the flounder is brought in alive, and given to TPW for the restocking program 

Fish must exceed 14"

-Only one Payout, 

-A portion of these proceeds will go to TP&W, flounder restocking foundation

​*No one fish may be used in more than one category



In case of a tie, the first fisherman to weigh in their catch will be deemed the winner.



The more people that fish in the tournament, the more places that will be paid out. One place for every 15 entry's to the tournament per division. 

For example, 45 entries' equals 3 places for each division. We are trying to get rewards back in the hands of as many fishermen. Weigh Master has the right to round up entries, to add an additional payout. 

​Fishing Rules and Regulations

1. Tournament begins Saturday May 17th at 5:30 am and ends at 4:00 pm

Everyone must check in the morning of the tournament.
You must be in line, to weigh-in by 4pm sharp.

2. All Texas Parks and Wildlife rules and laws will be enforced.
3. By entering in the tournament you are agreeing to the release form set fourth and cannot hold Lutes Marine liable for damages, injury or death.
4. This is an individual tournament
5. Everyone in your boat must be entered in the tournament.
6. All fish must be taken by Rod and Reel only!
7. Artificial and live bait allowed
8. Any fish that is deemed illegal will result in all the contestants' fish to be disqualified in all categories.

THIS INCLUDES ALL MUTILATED AND ALTERED FISH.
9. Boundaries include any location West of the Galveston I-45 Causeway and any body of water East of Christmas and Drum Bay, including Greens Cut, West Bay, Chocolate Bay / Bayou, Halls Bay/ Bayou, San Luis Pass, Cold Pass, Bastrop Bay/ Bayou. Areas not within the fishing area are: East Galveston Bay or adjacent bodies of water, any Jetty Complex, any "Beach front", Surfside, Brazos River, Matagorda and its adjacent bodies of water.
10. An adult must accompany any minor, under the age of sixteen, fishing in the tournament
11. You may not use the same fish in more than one category in the same tournament.

12. Each contestant may only enter a category one time, meaning you can only place once in a category, but can compete in more then one category.
13. You must decide which category you are in before approaching the weigh-in. 
14. No pooling fish
15. This is an amateur fishing tournament, Sorry "NO GUIDES" allowed.
16. In order to qualify for the additional weight, in the "Flounder Bonus Pot", the fish must be alive, and in GOOD condition.

​ALL DECISIONS BY WEIGH-MASER ARE FINAL​​For direction and questions call​LUTES MARINE​​281 393 1021 ​​​​*​_*If you would like to be on the mailing list for tournaments or Chocolate Bay fishing reports, please PM me with your email address.*_​


----------



## Muddskipper

There was a write up on this tournament in the Galveston Daily news last week, so expect the turnout to increase next month.....

Hope to see yall out there


----------



## Mike in Friendswood

Just curious as to why the format is so slanted to just getting lucky? Besides the flounder (one place), everything else is just chance. I would think that this format would draw less entries. Good luck, hopefully I am wrong.

Mike


----------



## Muddskipper

Mike in Friendswood said:


> Just curious as to why the format is so slanted to just getting lucky? Besides the flounder (one place), everything else is just chance. I would think that this format would draw less entries. Good luck, hopefully I am wrong.


I disagree with it being slanted.....as we change up the catagories every tournament.......

And this is not a tournament for the circut semi pro fisherman.....we want it to be family orientaed. We encourage dads to take their kids, and wifes.
Keeping it fun is what is importnant.

Lute's marine's purpose was to encourage more people to fish Chocolate, when we set out to do this tournament. That is why you have a much smaller area to fish in the boundries.

There will be more big fish catagories, *but we wanted to not take any BIG SPECS while thay had eggs*, and give the Big RED a rest.......


----------



## Mike in Friendswood

Sounds good!


----------



## Fisher_Of_Men

Muddskipper,

How do we signup? Is there a web address? do we send a check? I want to signup.

Thanks...:spineyes:


----------



## Muddskipper

*Pay in person and dont forget about the door prizes*



Fisher_Of_Men said:


> Muddskipper,
> 
> How do we signup? Is there a web address? do we send a check? I want to signup.
> 
> Thanks...:spineyes:


sign up in person, either the morning of the tournament, or before to avoid lines.....

Keep in mind you need to check in in the morning so don't forget if prepay....

ALSO
If you dont catch any fish, still come to the weigh-in....they always have good door prizes, *but you must be present to win*......


----------



## Muddskipper

WOW...special thanks goes out to Poco Loco Lodge and Get-Away-Adventure Lodge for the door prizes they donated.

Thanks Capt Donk & Capt Bruce


----------



## SHOALWATER TV

Hey! when is the next luty's tournament?...see......


----------



## Muddskipper

This Saturday...is the tournament.....

Come on down to the bayou for a good time.....

hope to see you there.....


----------



## kennyw

Hey Mudskipper;
between this constant howling south wind, and the chance for a bunch of rain today and thurs., we might want to add a "high fin blue" cat division for this tourny. lol.
I had to work and missed the first one, and I plan on fishing sat. but I'm not very optimistic because we have a high tide that's gonna play out around 9:30 or so, and then no tide movement till late in the evening. The water was off color last friday in chocolate and with the wind blowing every day thats not gonna improve. I usually fish inside the ICW, cause I'm in a small boat. I know some of ya'll fish the south shore line, and around the pass ect... you'll find better water there I'm sure. 
Anyway, I'm looking forward to it and will plan on seeing you sat., unless it just comes a flood, Kenny


----------



## Muddskipper

It going to be fun with the sporty conditions.....someone told me there were plenty of fish in the bayou.....so even small boats will have a shot


----------



## jhbarc

Hey Mud SKIPPER I read the rules and now I am confused is Christmas bay within the boundaries?


----------



## spitfire

Have you guys got any big sponsers yet?


----------



## Muddskipper

jhbarc said:


> Hey Mud SKIPPER I read the rules and now I am confused is Christmas bay within the boundaries?


Yes Christmas and bastrop are in the boundries......

But no jetty's or beach front or anything east of those two bay systems

*9. Boundaries include any location West of the Galveston I-45 Causeway and any body of water East of Christmas and Drum Bay, including Greens Cut, West Bay, Chocolate Bay / Bayou, Halls Bay/ Bayou, San Luis Pass, Cold Pass, Bastrop Bay/ Bayou. Areas not within the fishing area are: East Galveston Bay or adjacent bodies of water, any Jetty Complex, any "Beach front", Surfside, Brazos River, Matagorda and its adjacent bodies of water.*


----------



## Muddskipper

Bait Supply for chocolate should be good as the 2004 bait stand should have bait in their wells, as well as


a Shrimp boat out near the ICW "Tiffiny Ann" will have shrimp and croaker......


----------



## gregr1971

4 entries so far???


----------



## plankton

Greg
The big rush for entries are Friday evening and Saturday morning.There will be good turn out.


----------



## texacajun

Muddskipper-

Sorry I can't make it bro....got stuck on call and ended up working 7 of my 7 days off. Otherwise I could give somebody a run for their money on some gigantic gafftop!!!lol

Good luck and one day I'm gonna make it.

Mike


----------



## Muddskipper

Mike...your gonna have to try to make one this year......

Greg.....I have 15 guys including myself that will be siging up tonight and tomorrow morning. Also, since you have to check in the morning of, half of the people always sign up in the morning.

The Galveston paper had this tournament listed 3 times in the fishing report section, so we are expecting around 50 - 60 to enter.

It will be a good turnout


----------



## gregr1971

see you guy's there!


----------



## texacajun

Howsabout some pics of the tourney when ya'll get back? Sure could help a fella out stuck at work.

Mike


----------



## gregr1971

1 trout-16" , 1 flounder-16", thats all, so we shut 'er down at 2:00.
good luck to everyone else.


----------



## texacajun

Pics pics pics.

mike


----------



## Muddskipper

Sorry For the late report

We had 73 fisherman in the tournament.........

Lots of fish were brought in


Edward Novak took the RED closest to 6lbs
Bruce Hecker Jr landed a red with 10 spots which put him in 1st
Pat Corder had a 20 7/8" spec which was the Blk Jack Spec

Mike Bohaner took the Flounder pot with a 4.6 lb fat girl.
We released 8 live flounder back in the bayou, including the big girl.

To date we have raised $330 dollars for the Flounder Restocking Foundation.

Thanks to everyone who came out.


----------

